# So Pretty......hope my wife agrees!



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eureka Mythos added to the family now. I was always against Titan grinders (unless you had an espresso machine capable of doing it justice)......luckily I have!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That setup looks fantastic, the small Eureka Looks tiny now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Honey, I shrunk the Mignon!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it looks so cute........


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Woah that's a beast ! Would be interested to hear reports on grind retention and whether it's good for home single dosing etc. I've heard people say things like the robur aren't so good because you have to flush extra banana through to clear the stale ones out.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Poor little Mignon, bullied to the side by those big brutes!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

What does the gear stick on the front of the Mythos do?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I can tell you that the grind retention is next to nil and there is a reason for that. I will try and take some photos or video tomorrow, but the chute system is clever, in that it does not have one. the grind drops straight from the burrs to the pf handle, or thats what I think. Fast, it certainly is. I am still playing around but I am reckoning 16 gms is about 3 to 3.5 seconds. It has had approximately 300 kilos through it with an expected burr life as they are titanium, of 4000 kilos so it is gonna out live me, which is reassuring. It is ideal for single dosing as it is grind on demnd, with 3 preset buttons that you can set to whatever time you wish, and a button that will grind for as long as the pf is in contact with the sensor. I do not drin singles, so this means that you can set the three buttons for different bean requirements. Since I tend to just add the beans to the hopper that I want to grind, the pre sets do not bother me.

I think it sits nicely along the L1, and little baby sister.......my wife is nearly talking to me again (Ok, thats an overstatement!........especially when I told her, I never question your judgement........after all, look who you married) so I guess as long as I do not take it to bed with me things will settle down.....and lastly, the shots it is producing are just Heavenly, as in celestial rather than fracino! It comes with a built in tamper but it is 53mm. the end unscrews so I have to try and source one. I have the part number so so far Eureka have ignored my attempts at contacting them. Who said rome was not built in a day?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

That is the tamper


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Did you not like the HG One then?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The HG One, that cost me a lot of loss of sleep. I loved the idea, the concept, the build quality, the looks......the trouble is, IMHO, it has been designed for the purist. by that, I mean this. If you keep it simple stupid, then, at the end of the day, you make a shot and it comes down to the fact you either like it or not. it is perfectly possible to not enjoy it, but there is nothing wrong with the shot or the way it has been made.

Then the scientists come in, and start to tell you to weigh in beans to the nearest 0.1 gm, measure your output and the list goes on and on and on, and for me, starts to take the fun out of coffee! The HG One is in the latter category. It is possible, to get the most amazing shot from her, but, if you change your bean type, then it can take you upwards of 20 shots and an hour of time to pull the next perfect shot.......and that is not for me. I think I would prefer to sum up by saying, that if you live with a Super Model, it comes with a price tag, and at the end of the day, your choice is put up with it, or trade it in......and that is what I did. Some on here may say I did not give it long enough etc etc.....they may be right, but, I now have for myself, what I consider to be the ultimate set up in both grinder and machine.......coffee is a journey and you do not always arrive at your destination smoothly!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Interesting to get less positive feedback on the HG One. Hadn't considered the issue of adjusting between coffees which is important. You've definitely ended up with a very nice set-up!

Did you take Reiss up on his offer of buying back the HG One from unsatisfied customers?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I chose my words very carefully re he HG. I would not have missed the experience of owning one, but it simply was not for me. Reiss has first refusal on it but I have to say he went out of his way to help and convince me to keep her.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow now a fellow mythos owner!! That L1 looks just like a beautiful lever only smaller!!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks verrrrry pretty,the brushed stainless is a nice look


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How long have you had yours coffeechap? I hope no one else gets one as I hope they remain a secret! Rather than Hogg the boards, us it ok if I pm you a couple of questions?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A few more....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Great pics,the single spout looks so cool


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Cracking pics and setup, I agree about the single spout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

looking good:cool:


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful machine.

That latte art reminds me.., ghostbusters is on tv this week


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am autistic, not artistic. Any resemblance to a marshmallow monster is purely accidental!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

fluffy grinds!! Looks similar to mine


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jimrobo said:


> fluffy grinds!! Looks similar to mine


A truly decent grinder, makes all the difference!!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

That grinder's huge, looks fantastic.


----------

